# LE #2: Pavel Chesnokov



## Rehydration

I love this composer, and it's all Huilunsoittaja's fault! :lol:
Here's my playlist:
*1. We Praise Thee (or Divine Liturgy), Op. 27, No. 6*
St. Petersburg Chamber Choir
Directed by Nikolai Korniev
Vladimir Pavolvich Pasjukov, basso profundo
0_o
First and foremost, that bass voice made me automatically think of Avi Kaplan.




Anyway, back on track...
This song just makes me want to cry.
I have always liked Christian SATB choral music, if not already apparent.
I notice that this version was interpreted so that it started in B minor and ended in Db major. I wonder if that's of any significance...
I love the harmony that Chesnokov so brilliantly inserted into this wonderful piece. Each part blends so well with the others.
*2. The Pre-Eternal Council, Op. 40, No. 2*
Kovcheg Male Choir
Directed by Alexey Telnov
Alexey Doroshenko, Bass
The harmony complements the solo part very well, but other than that I don't like the piece much. There seemed to be no particular melodic line that I could follow, and the ending seemed a bit rushed.
*3. Cherubic Hymn, Op. 27, No. 5*
Trinity Cathedral Choir
Unknown director
I notice a trend while listening that Mr. Chesnokov excels at harmony.
This piece is very soothing, but then, that's what I should expect from a cherubic hymn.
This piece sets itself apart from the others in that it has a sort of coda at the end, in what I can only assume is an extended "amen", or "hallelujah", and it's much faster than the other two.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pavel Chesnokov is now on my favorite Russian composer list, but doesn't quite take the top spot.


----------

